
Hacker News Hiring Trends - sndean
https://www.hntrends.com/
======
arkadiyt
I ran a similar analysis a while back on 6 years of "Who Is Hiring" threads to
show the growing demand for security engineers. If you're interested it's
never been a better time to get into security:
[https://twitter.com/arkadiyt/status/892578518508253184](https://twitter.com/arkadiyt/status/892578518508253184)

~~~
s4vi0r
Is it just my perception, or is getting into security a bit of a pain? It
seems like there's a lot of domain specific knowledge (I.e. stuff you won't
know/remember coming straight out of a regular math/cs degree) and
practicing/learning isn't necessarily free either (e.g. buying
routers/switches/firewalls etc to set up a lab)

------
godzillabrennus
Glad to see this is getting compiled. I’m sure it’ll be of value to folks
trying to decide what to learn if they want to work in startup companies.

